# Stealth place for EZPASS?



## phita23 (Aug 26, 2004)

Where do you guys put your EZPass so that it's not visible? I tried having it in my armrest compartment but the toll booth didn't pickup.

Would it work in the trunk?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I just put it on the windshield where it is supposed to go :dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

phita23 said:


> Where do you guys put your EZPass so that it's not visible? I tried having it in my armrest compartment but the toll booth didn't pickup.


Why not get the external tag (which they expect to be mounted on your front plate) and mount it on the inside of the bumper?


----------



## phita23 (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't want to put it on my windshield because I like the clean look. Putting it inside my bumper may require a lot of work?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Why not get the external tag (which they expect to be mounted on your front plate) and mount it on the inside of the bumper?


I have an idea...but we'll see if it works tomorrow. :eeps:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

RH pass visor - I have mine there on a cd holder?


----------



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

I hot glued some non-skid pad to the back of it. When not on the tollway it lives inside the armrest, then when I am on the tollway I pull it out and throw it up on the dashboard. With the non-skid pad it just sits there.


----------



## phita23 (Aug 26, 2004)

Elwood said:


> I have an idea...but we'll see if it works tomorrow. :eeps:


looking forward to it



wingspan said:


> RH pass visor - I have mine there on a cd holder?


What's a RH pass visor?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

phita23 said:


> looking forward to it
> 
> What's a RH pass visor?


Right Hand passenger side visor


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

I bought a small black pouch with suction cups, specifically made for EZpass tags. My Ci is black/black and I don't notice it in the windshield

FVCK EZpass! Just raise the gawd damn taxes and get rid of the freaking tolls


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Right Hand passenger side visor


Thanks! I seem to be typing as if I had one hand tonight.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

phita23 said:


> I don't want to put it on my windshield because I like the clean look. Putting it inside my bumper may require a lot of work?


Then pay cash.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

phita23 said:


> Where do you guys put your EZPass so that it's not visible? I tried having it in my armrest compartment but the toll booth didn't pickup.
> 
> Would it work in the trunk?


Seriously, I put it right to the right of the rear view mirror -- at least then I can't see it. But I also use one of those dollar store ezpass holders with the suction cups. That tape is impossible to take off.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Elwood said:


> I have an idea...but we'll see if it works tomorrow. :eeps:


Not to change the subject, but every time I see your signature, I wish I got a coupe. :thumbup:


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

I place it where it's suppose to go, just a inch to the right of the rear view mirror & an inch from the top, hardly noticable, never have a problem with reception. I use the velcro strips. I don't even notice it anymore. 

Placing it anywhere else can lead to a citation (there are camera's taking pics of every car that goes by each day) and anywhere other than next to the rear view mirror you take a chance of it delaying the pick up frequency causing you to slow down, causing the freaks behind you to ride your bummer & I don't want no body hitting my baby.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't cross bridges often, but the last time I tried experimenting, I only took a baby step putting it on the tray in front of the gear shifter, and it didn't pick up.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I put the velcro on the windshield right behind the mirror so I never see it. I move the pass between my cars and it doesn't bother me to have this white box on the window. The transponder does not put out a strong signal so it needs to be as close as possible to a window.

Actually the only non-standard place I have used it is on the motorcycle - then it is in the left wrist pocket of my Aerostitch suit - works fine through a layer or two of gore-tex...


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

As someone mentioned - put it to othe right of the mirror so you can't see it when you are in the car (the heck with what the passenger sees). And then paint it flat black, so it's minimally visible from outside.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

MicahO said:


> As someone mentioned - put it to othe right of the mirror so you can't see it when you are in the car (the heck with what the passenger sees). And then paint it flat black, so it's minimally visible from outside.


At least in NJ, painting it is a violation of the usage agreement (as are any other permanent mods). I am looking into offering a kit with a pre-cut piece of sticky-back black felt (with cutouts for the Velcro-like 3M Dual Lock fasteners) as well as replacement windshield Dual Lock fasteners in black, with black adhesive. Anybody interested?

Also, be glad you don't work for one of the issuing agencies - you'd have a bright orange one instead of a white one!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

MicahO said:


> As someone mentioned - put it to othe right of the mirror so you can't see it when you are in the car (the heck with what the passenger sees). And then paint it flat black, so it's minimally visible from outside.


Painting it may cut the range-effectiveness of the transponder.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> At least in NJ, painting it is a violation of the usage agreement (as are any other permanent mods). I am looking into offering a kit with a pre-cut piece of sticky-back black felt (with cutouts for the Velcro-like 3M Dual Lock fasteners) as well as replacement windshield Dual Lock fasteners in black, with black adhesive. Anybody interested?
> 
> Also, be glad you don't work for one of the issuing agencies - you'd have a bright orange one instead of a white one!


When I got my EZPass 5 years ago, I took a fat permanent pen and colored it black. The wierd part was that I could drive through NJ tolls and the LCD display would say "GO" and that was all it said. When I would check my statement there would be nothing there. The only problem I had was with the NY tolls that had gates. Otherwise I didn't pay a NJ toll for like 2 yrs and I never got any letters or phone calls :rofl:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

shizat63 said:


> When I got my EZPass 5 years ago, I took a fat permanent pen and colored it black. The wierd part was that I could drive through NJ tolls and the LCD display would say "GO" and that was all it said. When I would check my statement there would be nothing there. The only problem I had was with the NY tolls that had gates. Otherwise I didn't pay a NJ toll for like 2 yrs and I never got any letters or phone calls :rofl:


That was NJ's wonderful contract with WorldCom. The violation letters were sent to random people. Later, NJ imposed a "we were stupid" $1/month fee to try to make some money back.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I have mine right in the middle of the windshield - clearly visible. I pass every now and again through the booths without being charged (not my fault really), and I'm pretty sure that if I didn't have clearly visible tag I'd be fined for that.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

st_o_p said:


> I have mine right in the middle of the windshield - clearly visible. I pass every now and again through the booths without being charged (not my fault really), and I'm pretty sure that if I didn't have clearly visible tag I'd be fined for that.


 Well my idea was similar to Terry's. Except I used adhesive backed vinyl from staples. It's very thin and easy to cut. The velcro part that goes to the glass was sprayed black (on the hook side) You an also buy this already in black (McMaster-Carr 96055K41), but since I already owned the can of spraypaint....

It's mounted 1" from the mirror but only 1/8" from the headliner. This puts it mostly in the tinted portion of the windshield. Worked thru outerbridge, midtown tunnel and NJTPK. And Best part,...you can't see it from the outside at all!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Chris325i said:


> I hot glued some non-skid pad to the back of it. When not on the tollway it lives inside the armrest, then when I am on the tollway I pull it out and throw it up on the dashboard. With the non-skid pad it just sits there.


BTW, this works brilliantly. I put some shelf liner on mine (the waffle-weave stuff available at target, costco, home depot, etc.). It hangs on to the dash great, even under tight cornering.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> I move the pass between my cars


tsktsk. Isn't that against the TOS? Get two--the extra one doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I got the external license-plate mounted version. I dislike stuff stuck to my windshield. The V1 justifies itself. 

I hate these stupid east coast inspection stickers. Grrr.


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

Not sure if you guys from Jersey and NY know this, but different EZPass agencies have different terms (and prices). Delaware state has the best terms and you don't have to live there to get one from there.

They are much friendlier too!

http://www.ezpassde.com/

Also, shizat63 is on to something. If you got rid of the toll takers and stopped taking tolls, you'd actually be financially ahead than if you continued taking tolls. A study of the PA turnpike found that over the life of the road, they would have been less in the red if they had never charged tolls. The cost of the employees, their healthcare plans, their families healthcare plans etc. costs more than they collect.

An in answer to the original question, I don't use EZPass much, so I just hold it up to the glass when I go through then put it back in the glove box.


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

You know we had a great system in Florida. We kept the box hidden in the center console, or the door, or someplace out of the way. Then as we'd drive through the booth, i'd grab the box, hold it in my hand near the rearview mirror, and drive through. Then i'd put it back into hiding safely. Very little trouble- and noone ever saw it save for the two seconds i drove through.

:bigpimp:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

[Blax]

>>Also, shizat63 is on to something. If you got rid of the toll takers and stopped taking tolls, you'd actually be financially ahead than if you continued taking tolls. A study of the PA turnpike found that over the life of the road, they would have been less in the red if they had never charged tolls. The cost of the employees, their healthcare plans, their families healthcare plans etc. costs more than they collect..<<

The toll-collecting process is to a large extent self-defeating....a dozen or so years ago, tolls on the Garden State Parkway (NJ)were raised from .25 to .35, the explaination being that the first .25 of the toll went toward supporting the bureauocracy that collects the tolls, and the additional .10 was applied to road maintainance....not a very effective system.
Add to this the fact that there`s a toll booth every 10 miles, which slows traffic down horrendously, adds to the pollution factor, road rage, etc. I`d much rather pay an extra nickel a gallon for gas, and do away with ALL tolls, but I don`t really expect *that* to happen soon !

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Blax said:


> Not sure if you guys from Jersey and NY know this, but different EZPass agencies have different terms (and prices). Delaware state has the best terms and you don't have to live there to get one from there.
> 
> They are much friendlier too!
> 
> ...


Maryland's good too. I switched once I found out about the $1 NJ tax. Took a while to find out--not like they notified me.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> tsktsk. Isn't that against the TOS? Get two--the extra one doesn't cost anything.


Nope - the Massachusetts pass can be used in up to 4 (or is it 6?) vehicles - you just have to register them on their website. I think I had to pay some small admin fee to get the pass originally.


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> Nope - the Massachusetts pass can be used in up to 4 (or is it 6?) vehicles - you just have to register them on their website. I think I had to pay some small admin fee to get the pass originally.


NY is similar. I have 1 ezpass for 3 vehicles. No problem. I just put the 3 plate numbers on my account on the website.

And (IIRC, it's been a while since I checked) the trick to take it out and hold it against the window by hand can get you a violation notice, with $50 fine. Reason is the hand can interfere with the signal and possibly prevent the recording of the event.

I never thought about taking a marker and making it black. Seems like a good idea, but then again, I had to send my unit back when it stopped working, and not sure they'd like the idea too much. Not sure tho....


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I got the external license-plate mounted version. I dislike stuff stuck to my windshield. The V1 justifies itself.
> 
> I hate these stupid east coast inspection stickers. Grrr.


I just put mine on the windshield where it belongs.

A plate frame mounted one would be nice, but in PA we don't have front plates.

I don't suppose it would work on the rear of the car???


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

pmb1010 said:


> NY is similar. I have 1 ezpass for 3 vehicles. No problem. I just put the 3 plate numbers on my account on the website.
> 
> And (IIRC, it's been a while since I checked) the trick to take it out and hold it against the window by hand can get you a violation notice, with $50 fine. Reason is the hand can interfere with the signal and possibly prevent the recording of the event.
> 
> I never thought about taking a marker and making it black. Seems like a good idea, but then again, I had to send my unit back when it stopped working, and not sure they'd like the idea too much. Not sure tho....


 Skip the marker and do what I did. Apply adhesive backed vinyl. That way it's removeable. As for location, putting it up under the tint (1/8" from headliner 1"from mirror) Has worked for me sucessfully in NJ and NYC. And even I've forgotten it's there.

NJ ezpass doesn't really care what vehicle it's in....or if it's really in the vehicle at all. Just that the vehicle is registered. With an account, the violation fees can be waived. It's just a PITA to deal with the paperwork.


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

One day I was driving with my g/f in her car on NJ Turnpike. I had taken my EZPass tag with us. At the one of the entry tolls, she was supposed to raise the tag to the windshield as I drove through. But our coordination messed up and by the time she raised the tag, I had driven past the sensor. 

I checked the statement and it showed the exit reading but no entry reading. She never received a photo citation and a couple weeks later, the exit reading disappeared from the online statement.

Made me wonder what was the whole point of the EZPass system. I am expecting an expose story anyday now from NYTimes telling how millions of drivers are going through the tolls toll-free.


----------



## stevenw66 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Dash Compartment*

In my X3 I put it in the compartment in the dash where the NAV would normally go.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

epc said:


> Made me wonder what was the whole point of the EZPass system. I am expecting an expose story anyday now from NYTimes telling how millions of drivers are going through the tolls toll-free.


Just before I got my pass, I was coming back on the Mass Pike and went through the pass lane by mistake (pure stupidity - I was tired). I pulled over to the toll booth office and told them about my mistake. They said they usually let the first time through without any warning or citation but after that they will penalize you. FWIW anyway.


----------

